# Fake Guess Wallet?



## missmaymay (Jun 15, 2010)

So, I recently received this wallet in the mail:

GUESS BLACK ALLIGATOR CHECK WALLET PATENT LEATHER NWT - eBay (item 250643018149 end time Jun-08-10 05

28 PDT)

&amp; I believed that it was real due to the tags and what not. When I received it, I was really excited but then I noticed that inside one of the large pockets, it looked like the person who made it just used the fake croc fabric and cut off the rest and left a big chunk there. I compared the tags, label inside, pattern, even the button &amp; they're all the same with comparison to my authentic guess wallets. This wallet was the first one I've ever bought on ebay &amp; I'm never buying one on ebay again. Anways, I was okay with the inside because everything else was authentic to me due to comparing. But now with research on the style Guess Sicily, The wallets have 2 pairs of studs on the front buckle. But mine has 3! Real of fake? Thanks! (&amp; if it's fake, I don't want to use it, yet I don't want to just throw it away since it was approx. $26.00.


----------



## lolaB (Jun 16, 2010)

I have the exact same wallet. It looks authentic compared to mine, so I think you're in the clear.


----------



## missmaymay (Jun 16, 2010)

Does your wallet have the three sets of studs on the front? 'Cause that's what I was researching and the other sicily ones have 2 sets of studs &amp; the inside checkbook part isn't the croc design, like mine, but the sicily design...


----------



## internetchick (Jun 16, 2010)

People fake Guess wallets? But they're so inexpensive.


----------



## missmaymay (Jun 16, 2010)

I know, right? You'd think that it's a waste of time and effort but it's true...sadly.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 16, 2010)

If you have a Ross or TJ Maxx near you I see Guess stuff there all the time. You can save money and get legit items.


----------



## lolaB (Jun 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *missmaymay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does your wallet have the three sets of studs on the front? 'Cause that's what I was researching and the other sicily ones have 2 sets of studs &amp; the inside checkbook part isn't the croc design, like mine, but the sicily design... Mine has three studs in front. I tossed the checkbook cover when I got it, so I don't remember. If you're really worried, maybe you could ask for a refund.


----------



## missmaymay (Jun 17, 2010)

But um, another question, hope you don't mind! on the inside flap






is the stitching of the card slots visible? I can show you a picture if my question doesn't make sense. Thank you so much!


----------



## lolaB (Jun 17, 2010)

Not super obvious, but yeah, I can see the stitching.


----------



## missmaymay (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you sooo much for answering all of my questions. She actually said that she'd refund me...


----------



## Karren (Jun 18, 2010)

Maybe it was an irregular or a second?


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jun 19, 2010)

I think you're OK... my work sells these exact same wallets and from what I can tell it looks just like them.


----------

